# High protein content in dog foods!



## kjarels (Aug 21, 2007)

I switched my little Gracie from Merrick to Orijen and I have to be honest, she does not seem to enjoy this food at all. I had heard so many good things about it but the only way she will eat it is if I cut up some chicken and mix it with the dry food. My concern is all that protein. I know larger dogs can probably handle that but do you think the smaller breeds are supposed to have that much protein in their diets??


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

> I switched my little Gracie from Merrick to Orijen and I have to be honest, she does not seem to enjoy this food at all. I had heard so many good things about it but the only way she will eat it is if I cut up some chicken and mix it with the dry food. My concern is all that protein. I know larger dogs can probably handle that but do you think the smaller breeds are supposed to have that much protein in their diets??[/B]


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi,


Switching to a high protien diet does take a little while for some dogs to get used to. Little Izzy has eaten raw since I brought her home at 9 weeks and she loves it, as well as the Orijen. 

My older dog (a havanese) took a while to warm up to the high protein kibbles and raw food diets. Now he likes it but it took a while. He had been eating Wellness kibble and canned. I panicked after the grain scare and went completely grain free.

I have seen an improvement in fur, eyes, teeth, energy levels, and poop since the dogs have been on high protien diets. I do prefer it but use a dehydrated raw for safety purposes.

What you choose to feed your baby is a personal choice and you know your dog better than anyone. No one can make the choice about what is best for you and your dog but you. You will know what is best when you find it. 

Best of luck don't be afraid to try lots of different foods

Leslie and Izzy


----------



## Lainey & Martin (Jul 23, 2007)

Martin took to Orijen (the fish one) immediately - and as a bonus his eye stains have almost disappeared.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

High protein diets are suppose to be very good for dogs from what I understand. Oprah did an episode about loving our dogs. One of the things discuss was diet. She had a vet on that she respects about dog food. Here are some links for more info:
Oprah- Loving Our Dogs
Dr. Marty

I don't usually watch Oprah, but happened to catch this episode. I hope that this helps! :biggrin:


----------

